# problem with gif



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i have a fif i want to use... i have rezised it to the limits but still its to big ( kb-wise ).

however i do remember a long time ago i used a program that allowed me to change the quality of the gif from high-medium-low but i cant remember what program it was... anybody know ?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I used to have a program that did that as well, cant remember what it was called but Im sure I got it from tucows.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I use a program called gif movie gear. Works great, very user friendly. Oh and too get it work the gif must be smaller than 125 kb.


----------

